# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Omega-3-Fischöl: Neue prosp. random. Phase-II-Studie

## hans.z

Omega-3-Fischöl: Neue prospektiv randomisierte Phase-II-Studie

Mit einem ungewöhnlichen Design wurde an der University of California, Los Angeles eine prospektiv randomisierte Phase-II-Studie zu Omega-3-Fettsäuren durchgeführt.

http://cancerpreventionresearch.aacrjournals.org/content/early/2011/10/20/1940-6207.CAPR-11-0298.abstract





> *Fischöl bremst Prostatakrebs aus***
> *
> Ändern Männer mit Prostatakrebs ihre Ernährung und konsumieren mehr Omega-3-Fettsäuren, bremst dies das Wachstum der Tumorzellen.*
> 
> ()
> *
> Übliche Diät vs. fettreduzierte Diät
> 
> *Etwa die Hälfte bekam die übliche US-amerikanische Diät, bei der 40% der Kalorien überwiegend aus gesättigten Fettsäuren stammten, das Verhältnis von Omega-6- zu Omega-3-Fettsäuren betrug 15:1.
> ...




Wie bei allen Studien muß man sicher auch hier erst einmal in das Original-Papier schauen, um über den therapeutischen Wert diskutieren zu können.

----------


## RuStra

> Omega-3-Fischöl: Neue prospektiv randomisierte Phase-II-Studie
> 
> Mit einem ungewöhnlichen Design wurde an der University of California, Los Angeles eine prospektiv randomisierte Phase-II-Studie zu Omega-3-Fettsäuren durchgeführt.
> 
> http://cancerpreventionresearch.aacrjournals.org/content/early/2011/10/20/1940-6207.CAPR-11-0298.abstract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie bei allen Studien muß man sicher auch hier erst einmal in das Original-Papier schauen, um über den therapeutischen Wert diskutieren zu können.


Hallo Hans,

der fulltext steht zur Verfügung  -   aber auch der Ärztezeitungs-Artikel spricht Bände. Mir ist schleierhaft, wieso immer noch nicht gerade von metastasierten Männern die offensichtlichen Zusammenhänge von Fettzusammensetzung in den Zellmembranen, daraus abgeleiteter Inflammation und Metastasierung gesehen werden und deshalb rechtzeitig mit Hochdosis Fischöl dagegen an gehen. 10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich sind in der Tat ein mächtiges Mittel, innerhalb von Wochen an der Zusammensetzung der Fettsäuren zu drehen - zu Gunsten eines stabileren Ganzen.

Ich habe aus gegebenem Anlass unsere promann-Fischöl-Seite aktualisiert.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Rudolf für die Hinweise. Die von mir verwendeten Fischölkapseln von St. Bernhard haben je Kapsel 90 mg EPA und 60 mg DHa. 10 g EPA w#ren dann 10.000 mg. 10.000 : 90  wären dann ja 112 Kapseln täglich. Rechne ich das richtig oder habe ich mich in den Dezimalen vertan?  Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Danke Rudolf für die Hinweise. Die von mir verwendeten Fischölkapseln von St. Bernhard haben je Kapsel 90 mg EPA und 60 mg DHa. 10 g EPA w#ren dann 10.000 mg. 10.000 : 90  wären dann ja 112 Kapseln täglich. Rechne ich das richtig oder habe ich mich in den Dezimalen vertan?  Gruß, Reinardo


Richtig, bei 150 mg EPA/DHA pro Kapsel müsste man Unmengen schlucken, um einen therapeutischen Effekt erhoffen zu können.
Mich wundert immer wieder, wie Diskussionen, die in aller Ausführlichkeit vor x Jahren schon hier geführt wurden (die Sears-Texte habe ich 2004 angefangen zu übersetzen), scheinbar völlig verpuffen. Dass auf die Mitteilung von hans.z immerhin im November VORletzten Jahres hier nicht ein einziger geantwortet hat, zeigt, dass des mit der Bereitschaft, von der Änderung der äusseren Bedingungen unserer biologischen Existenz her auch das Krebs-Problem anzupacken, nicht weit her ist.

Ich hatte 2007 in einer Excel-Datei die gängigen Fischöl-Kapsel verglichen, hier immer noch einsehbar. Das müsste man mal aktualisieren.

In der Aronson-Studie wurde den Männern im verum-Zweig tgl. 2,8 g EPA/DHA verabreicht. Selbst mit dieser aus meiner Sicht noch zu geringen Dosis wurde schon ein erstaunlicher Effekt erzielt:




> The lowfat/fish oil diet provided 15% kcal from fat, 15% kcal from protein, 70%kcal from carbohydrates (39 grams of fiber/d),
> and subjects *took five 1.1-gm fish oil capsules daily*, bringing the dietary ratio of omega-6 omega-3 fatty acids to 2:1.
> Subjects were instructed to consume 3 fish oil capsules with breakfast and 2 with dinner. The fish oil capsules were provided by Pharmavite (Northridge, CA). *Each 1.1-gm capsule contained 200 mg eicosapentaenoic acid and 367 mg docosahaxaenoic acid*.



Und *das, was rausgekommen ist, ist genau das, was wir suchen:*





> The findings in this trial that modulation of dietary fat with fish oil intake modified benign and malignant prostate tissue fatty acid levels and affected prostate cancer proliferation, *suggests that the dietary intervention has the potential to affect important aspects of tumor biology related to progression.*


[Geeignete ] *Änderungen in der Ernährung haben das Potential, wichtige Aspekte der Tumorbiologie in Bezug auf die Progression zu beeinflussen.*





> we found this intervention resulted in a decrease in omega-6 omega-3 fatty acid ratios in benign and malignant prostate tissue and a decrease in malignant epithelial cell proliferation as measured by Ki-67 immunostaining



Die Zellteilungs-Aktivität der Krebszellen ging zurück - während gleichzeitig sich das Verhältnis zw. Omega-6 und Omega-3-Fettsäuren zugunsten letzterer verschob.

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> der fulltext steht zur Verfügung  -   aber auch der Ärztezeitungs-Artikel spricht Bände. Mir ist schleierhaft, wieso immer noch nicht gerade von metastasierten Männern die offensichtlichen Zusammenhänge von Fettzusammensetzung in den Zellmembranen, daraus abgeleiteter Inflammation und Metastasierung gesehen werden und deshalb rechtzeitig mit Hochdosis Fischöl dagegen an gehen. 10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich sind in der Tat ein mächtiges Mittel, innerhalb von Wochen an der Zusammensetzung der Fettsäuren zu drehen - zu Gunsten eines stabileren Ganzen.
> 
> Ich habe aus gegebenem Anlass unsere promann-Fischöl-Seite aktualisiert.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich sind natürlich eine ordentliche Dosis. Oral wird man das nicht hinbekommen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit der parenteralen Applikation.




> *Die intravenöse Applikation von Fischöl/DHA +EPA vor bzw. mit Beginn der Chemotherapie
> EP 2425833 A1*
> 
> Zusammenfassung
> Die Erfindung betrifft eine Zusammensetzung umfassend Omega-3-Fettsauren. Die Zusammensetzung kann zur Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit einer Chemotherapie oder einer Strahlentherapie und / oder in der Vorbeugung oder Reduktion von durch die Chemotherapie oder die Strahlentherapie hervorgerufenen Nebenwirkungen in einem an Krebs erkrankten Patienten verwendet werden, wobei die Zusammensetzung dem Patienten vor Beginn eines Zyklus der Chemotherapie oder der Strahlentherapie zu verabreichen ist.
> (...)


http://www.google.com/patents/EP2425833A1?cl=de


Das Patent gibt es offensichtlich als Fertigarzneimittel zur Infusion.

*Omegaven "Fresenius"-Emulsion zur Infusion
*http://www.pharmazie.com/graphic/A/44/1-22544.pdf

Hier sollten wir vielleicht noch einiges recherchieren.


Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

Nachtrag!

Ich ziehe das Angebot für eine parenterale Applikation von Omegaven zurück, da der Preis eine längere Therapie wahrscheinlich nicht zuläßt.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

*100 ml Durchstechfl. = Eicosapentaensäure 1,25-2,82 g / Docosahexaensäure 1,44-3,09 g  =  ca. 60 
*
Möglicherweise gibt es günstigere Anbieter.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

ausgelöst durch die Diskussion zu Deinen aktuellen Beiträgen habe ich meine Medikation überprüft. Ich nehme seit ca. 1 Jahr Omega-3-Fettsäuren 28 x 1.000mg/die in Kapselform ein. Das sind ca. 4,5 g EPA und 2,8 g DHA pro Tag. Vorher war es die Hälfte.
 
Die Einnahme ist bei mir völlig problemlos, weder gastrointestinale noch anderweitige Nebenwirkungen konnte ich feststellen, ungeschönt  versteht sich!
Immerhin ist das ca. die Hälfte der Dosis, die in der von Dir zitierten Publikation angewandt wurde. Möglicherweise benötigt man keine parenterale Darreichungsform, um annähernde Dosierungen zu erreichen. Zur Frage der Resorption müsste man sich gesondert schlau machen.
 
Viele von uns haben ja ein individualisiertes NEM-Programm und andere unbotmäßige Zutaten. Ich nehme seit mehr als 6 Monaten zusätzlich pro Tag 2 x 850 mg Metformin, um positiven Einfluß auf den Insulinspiegel zu nehmen. 
 
Mein Gewichtsverlust von über 20 kg pro Jahr hat mir anfangs Freude bereitet. Diese ist durch die ständige Begleitanämie einer berechtigten Bedenklichkeit gewichen. Nach zusätzlichen Checks - Thorax, Abdomen usw.  bin ich natürlich über den Gewichtsverlust wieder heiter gestimmt, da eine Bauchdecken-OP günstiger verläuft, wenn die Schwarte nicht so dick ist. Im übrigen ist ein Gewichtsverlust, insbesondere das Bauchfett betreffend, sehr positiv hinsichtlich der schädlichen inflammatorischen Ereignisse, die das Tumorwachstum begünstigen.
 
Schluß für heute, meine Mutter ruft nach der Schüssel!
 
Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans,

zwischen den Zeilen erfährt man von Dir hin und wieder etwas, was Du in Sachen PCa so für Dich in Anspruch nimmst. Du hast sicher nachvollziehbare Gründe, bislang nicht mehr Details verlauten zu lassen. Mir ist bekannt, das Du Deiner Mutter ständig zur Verfügung stehen musst, und das auch nachts um 3.52 Uhr. Man kann nur den Hut abnehmen dafür, dass Du trotzdem noch die Energie aufbringst, dieses Forum mit Deinen belangreichen Beiträgen zu bereichern. 

*"Darin besteht das Wesen der Wissenschaft. Zuerst denkt man an etwas, das wahr sein könnte. Dann sieht man nach, ob es der Fall ist, und im Allgemeinen ist es nicht der Fall"*
(Bertrand Russel)

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## Reinardo

"Mich wundert immer wieder, wie Diskussionen, die in aller Ausführlichkeit vor x Jahren schon hier geführt wurden (die Sears-Texte habe ich 2004 angefangen zu übersetzen), scheinbar völlig verpuffen. Dass auf die Mitteilung von hans.z immerhin im November VORletzten Jahres hier nicht ein einziger geantwortet hat, zeigt, dass des mit der Bereitschaft, von der Änderung der äusseren Bedingungen unserer biologischen Existenz her auch das Krebs-Problem anzupacken, nicht weit her ist."  (Rudolf)

Lieber Rudolf;- 
Ich verstehe Deine Ungeduld. Der Grund für den geringen Widerhall auf Deine Recherchen liegt aber nicht in mangelndem Interesse, sondern in der Sache selbst. Ungewohnte Messeinheiten, schwer in Übereinstimmung zu bringen mit den in Drugstores angebotenen Produkten und Verzehrempfehlungen, auch z.T. überhöhte Preise. Dazu oft fehlendes Vertrauen in die Seriosität der Hersteller. Mit (meinen bisherigen) Urologen konnte ich darüber überhaupt nicht sprechen. Keine Ahnung.
Schreib doch einfach mal z.B. : "Man kaufe vom Hersteller X dieses oder jenes Produkt und nehme davon 3x tgl. je 2 Kapseln."   Dann macht man das auch und ist Dir für Deine Vorarbeit dankbar. Aber durch wissenschaftlich verfasste Expertisen sich durcharbeiten, um zu richtiger praktischer Anwendung zu gelangen, das kann nicht jeder.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## rembert

das kann ich nur unterstreichen. würde mich auch über einen gezielten hinweis auf ein bestimmtes Präparat freuen.   Gruss  Rembert

----------


## hans.z

> das kann ich nur unterstreichen. würde mich auch über einen gezielten hinweis auf ein bestimmtes Präparat freuen.   Gruss  Rembert



Hallo Rembert,
 
es ist nicht ganz einfach, das eine oder andere Produkt zu empfehlen. Viele Präparate der unterschiedlichsten Hersteller kommen aus derselben Küche, da man bei Generica und NEM vorwiegend auf Lohnherstellung umgestellt hat. 
Übrigens erkennt man das auch an der künstlichen Verknappung bei Zytostatika, wobei man die Schuld den Lohnherstellern anheftet.
 
Ich stelle derzeit auf Medicom um, da die Kapseln 2.000 mg Fischöl enthalten. Zusätzlich werde ich Krillöl parallel dazu nehmen. Preislich komme ich bei Medicom zurecht.
 *Dies ist keine Empfehlung und keineWerbung, sondern nur die Schilderung meines Vorgehens!*

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## RuStra

> Schreib doch einfach mal z.B. : "Man kaufe vom Hersteller X dieses oder jenes Produkt und nehme davon 3x tgl. je 2 Kapseln."   Dann macht man das auch und ist Dir für Deine Vorarbeit dankbar.


Klar, aber auch das hatten wir schon x-mal, vor allem in der Form "ich mache das und das ...", dann kann ja jeder überlegen, was er davon hält.In Sachen Fischöl, von LEF bezogen, hatte Wolfgang mal eine haarkleine Erörterung hier ins Forum gesellt, wie mans machen kann, sich billige + gute Supplemente zu besorgen.Im übrigen ist diese Feinabstimmung "Was nehme ich in meiner Situation am besten" diegleiche wie "Welche vom Arzt vorgeschlagene Therapie soll ich machen?" und gehört in die laufende Debatte der jeweiligen örtlichen Selbsthilfegruppe, in der möglichst jeder hier aus dem Forum mitmachen sollte ...

----------


## RuStra

> das kann ich nur unterstreichen. würde mich auch über einen gezielten hinweis auf ein bestimmtes Präparat freuen.   Gruss  Rembert


Also, damals hatte ich von Barry Sears Fischöl bezogen/ importiert, aber immer wieder Ärger mit dem Zoll.Seit mehren Jahren beziehen wir die meisten Supplemente über LEF, www.lef.org, Auslieferungsland ist England, Lieferzeit 10 Tage.Das Fischöl gibts in 120-Kapsel-Schachteln, pro Kapsel 1000mg, davon 600mg EPA/DHA, es gibt aber auch 240-Kapsel-Schachteln, pro Kapsel 500mg, die sind kleiner und leichter runterzuschlucken - manchmal können die Männer nicht (mehr) richtig schlucken.Das Produkt, das hans.z vorgeschlagen hat, schau ich mir gleich an.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich stelle derzeit auf Medicom um, da die Kapseln 2.000 mg Fischöl enthalten.


Hallo Hans,

wenn es sich um Nobilin Omega 3 von Medicom handeln sollte, so hat die Kapsel nur 300 mg EPA/DHA, bei einem Preis von 11 euro für 120 Kapseln.
Wir zahlen für 120 Kapseln LEF Fischöl 20 oder 21 euro, haben dafür aber die doppelte Menge EPA/DHA pro 1000mg-Kapsel, nämlich 600mg.
Dann finde ich Medicom oder Nobilin nicht im Fischöl-Prüf-Projekt - wo also kann man die Schwermetallbelstung nachlesen?

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> ausgelöst durch die Diskussion zu Deinen aktuellen Beiträgen habe ich meine Medikation überprüft. Ich nehme seit ca. 1 Jahr Omega-3-Fettsäuren 28 x 1.000mg/die in Kapselform ein. Das sind ca. 4,5 g EPA und 2,8 g DHA pro Tag. Vorher war es die Hälfte.


Das hört sich gut an, endlich mal ein Beispiel im therapeutischen Bereich!
Wenn ich annehme, dass Du die Medicom-Kapseln meinst, habe ich zwar ein Problem mit der Berechnung 28 x 300mg EPA/DHA = 8,4 g, während Du von 7,3 g sprichst, macht aber nichts. 
Mit LEF-Kapseln bräuchtest Du für eine Tagesdosis von 7 oder 8 g EPA/DHA nur 12 bis 14 Kapseln, darüber hinaus wäre es billiger und es wäre IFOS-geprüft.




> Die Einnahme ist bei mir völlig problemlos, weder gastrointestinale noch anderweitige Nebenwirkungen konnte ich feststellen, ungeschönt  versteht sich!
> Immerhin ist das ca. die Hälfte der Dosis, die in der von Dir zitierten Publikation angewandt wurde.




Falls Du die Aronson-Studie meinst, da wurden ja nur 2,8 g eingesetzt! 
Falls Du die Bemerkung meinst "10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich sind in der Tat ein mächtiges Mittel, innerhalb von Wochen an der Zusammensetzung der Fettsäuren zu drehen" - das bezieht sich nicht auf eine Studie, sondern ist meine Vorstellung, wie es bei Mestastasierung gehen müsste. Ich war damals schwer beeindruckt gewesen von der Fallstudie, wo sich ein 78er Oldie seine Lungenmetastasen mit Fischöl weggemacht hat, den fulltext habe ich.




> September 16, 2000
> 
> Consumed the following level of omega-3 fatty acid supplements
> 12 capsules of high-potency marine lipid concentrate containing 240 mg DHA and 360 mg EPA per capsule (Vitaline Corp., Ashland OR)
> 12 capsules of Neuromins 200 containing 200 mg DHA per capsule (Martek Biosciences, Columbia MD)
> 2,000 mg fish oil containing a total of 240 mg DHA and 360 mg EPA (GNC Fish Oil, 1,000 mg)
> Total daily intake of omega-3 fatty acids
> DHA 5,520 mg
> EPA 4,680 mg
> EPA+DHA 10,200 mg







> July 30, 2001
> 
> Most tumors were visualized as being stable or shrinking, but one continued slow growth; omega-3 fatty acid intake was gradually increased to
> 19 capsules of high-potency marine lipid concentrate containing 240 mg DHA and 360 mg EPA per capsule (Vitaline Corp.)
> 18 capsules of Neuromins 200 containing 200 mg DHA per capsule (Martek Biosciences)
> Total daily intake of omega-3 fatty acids
> DHA 8,160 mg
> EPA 6,840 mg
> EPA+DHA 15,000 mg








> Möglicherweise benötigt man keine parenterale Darreichungsform, um annähernde Dosierungen zu erreichen. Zur Frage der Resorption müsste man sich gesondert schlau machen.




Ja, aber leider muss parenteral vorgegangen werden, wenn die Metastasierung schon soweit vorangeschritten ist, dass Kachexie droht oder schon da ist.
 



> Viele von uns haben ja ein individualisiertes NEM-Programm und andere unbotmäßige Zutaten. Ich nehme seit mehr als 6 Monaten zusätzlich pro Tag 2 x 850 mg Metformin, um positiven Einfluß auf den Insulinspiegel zu nehmen.





> 


Ja, da sollten wir in dem Thread von Klaus (A) von 2010 nochmal auführlicher zu sprechen kommen, in den verschiedensten Ecken taucht Metformin auf!





> Mein Gewichtsverlust von über 20 kg pro Jahr hat mir anfangs Freude bereitet. Diese ist durch die ständige Begleitanämie einer berechtigten Bedenklichkeit gewichen. Nach zusätzlichen Checks - Thorax, Abdomen usw.  bin ich natürlich über den Gewichtsverlust wieder heiter gestimmt, da eine Bauchdecken-OP günstiger verläuft, wenn die Schwarte nicht so dick ist. Im übrigen ist ein Gewichtsverlust, insbesondere das Bauchfett betreffend, sehr positiv hinsichtlich der schädlichen inflammatorischen Ereignisse, die das Tumorwachstum begünstigen.


Wie hängt die Blutbildung mit dem Gewichtsverlust zusammen?
Im übrigen muss ich zum Thema ... gleich noch was posten ...

 


> Schluß für heute, meine Mutter ruft nach der Schüssel!
>  Viele Grüße
> hans.z


Ziehe auch den Hut vor Deinem Einsatz!
Rudolf

----------


## rembert

danke euch Rudolf und Hans für eure Antworten.  Ist ja wohl tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Massnahme mit Fischöl vorzubeugen.
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Hans.z
'Das sind ca. 4,5 g EPA und 2,8 g DHA pro Tag'
Wir bei dieser Menge EPA und DHA die zulässige Höchtsaufnahmemenge von Vitamin E nicht überschritten? 
Gruß
Hans

----------


## hans.z

> Guten Abend Hans.z
> 'Das sind ca. 4,5 g EPA und 2,8 g DHA pro Tag'
> Wir bei dieser Menge EPA und DHA die zulässige Höchtsaufnahmemenge von Vitamin E nicht überschritten? 
> Gruß
> Hans



Guten Abend Hans70,

danke für Deine wichtige Frage.

Mein bisheriges Präparat enthält pro Kapsel 
1.000 mg Fischöl
   160 mg EPA
   100 mg DHA
4 mg a-Tocopherol
Das sind bei 28 Kapseln pro die - 4,480 g EPA - 2,800 g DHA - 112 mg Vit. E (a-Tocopherol).

Wo liegt die zulässige Höchstaufnahmemenge von Vitamin E? [rhetorische Frage]

Gängige Dosierungsempfehlungen bei unterschiedlichen Erkrankungen liegen zwischen 200 und 800 mg pro Tag und darüber.
*Die LD 50 für a-Tocopherol liegt bei >2.000 mg (2 g) pro kg Körpergewicht.

*Da liege ich mit meinen bescheidenen 112 mg Vit. E pro Tag im unteren Dosierungsbereich.
Ich wäre Dir für eine entsprechende Mitteilung sehr dankbar, wenn Du andere Informationen zur Vit. E-Dosierung (Überdosierung) hast.

Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
liebe Mitstreiter.

Pardon, dass ich so lange geschwänzt habe, ich versuche mich zu bessern. Aber meine österreichischen Selbsthilfegruppen, mein Verein, mein 1. Krebsforum Österreich, www.krebsforum.at , das www.rauchsheriff.at , und nicht zuletzt die eigenen Wehwehchen .......! Zudem bin ich total frustriert, in unseren drei Univ. Kliniken Innsbruck, Wien, Graz NICHTS zwecks DNA-Bildzytometrie zu erreichen. Einziger Erfolg: Die Tiroler Gebietskrankenkasse gab mir einen "Scheck" zwecks Durchführung bei Prof. Dr. Böcking, aber darum ging es mir nicht, geht es mir nicht! 

Ja, zu Omega3 würde ich bitte auch gerne eine klare, fundierte Empfehlung haben. Meine früheren Kapseln waren sehr "fischig". Seit einiger Zeit nehme ich die Vitalipin. Letztens wollte man mir in der (Tiroler) Apotheke dies nicht einmal mehr bestellen (von Deutschland)! Nimmt noch wer Vitalipin (EPA 223 mg, DHA 256mg / Tagesration = 3 Kapseln) ?

Grund meines heutigen Einstiegs ist ein anderer, und gleich die Frage. Bitte welche Laborwerte sollen bei "watchful waiting" (PSA um die 10, freies PSA von immer um die 35, zuletzt 20), noch erfasst werden? Testosteron, sowie ..................? AP. will man hier nicht mehr machen.

Bitte schicke mir deine Empfehlungen auch an info@krebspatienten.at , danke! 

Gruß Dietmar (Tirol/Wien)

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rembert,
 
bei meinem Beitrag an Dich hat sich leider ein Fehler eingeschlichen:  :Stirnrunzeln: 




> Ich stelle derzeit auf Medicom um, da die Kapseln 2.000 mg Fischöl enthalten.



 Medicom hat keine Kapseln mit 2.000 mg. Bei der Menge wären ja die Kapseln kleine Frühstückseier.  :Blinzeln:  Mea culpa.
 

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

man sollte so spät in der Nacht nicht mehr am PC sitzen.  :Stirnrunzeln: 




> Das hört sich gut an, endlich mal ein Beispiel im therapeutischen Bereich!
> Wenn ich annehme, dass Du die Medicom-Kapseln meinst, habe ich zwar ein Problem mit der Berechnung 28 x 300 mg EPA/DHA = 8,4 g, während Du von 7,3 g sprichst, macht aber nichts. 
> Mit LEF-Kapseln bräuchtest Du für eine Tagesdosis von 7 oder 8 g EPA/DHA nur 12 bis 14 Kapseln, darüber hinaus wäre es billiger und es wäre IFOS-geprüft.



Mein bisheriges Präparat mit 1.000 mg enthält 160mg EPA und 100 mg DHA. Das ergibt bei 28 Kapseln pro Tag 4,480 g EPA und 2,8 g DHA. Wegen des höheren Anteils an EPA/DHA und der falschen Annahme, es handelte sich bei Medicom um 2.000 mg-Kapseln, wollte ich ja wechseln. Es hätte mir auffallen müssen, dass die Kapseln dann in einen Eierbecher passen würden.

Danke für den Hinweis auf LEF.




> Falls Du die Aronson-Studie meinst, da wurden ja nur 2,8 g eingesetzt! 
> Falls Du die Bemerkung meinst "10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich sind in der Tat ein mächtiges Mittel, innerhalb von Wochen an der Zusammensetzung der Fettsäuren zu drehen" - das bezieht sich nicht auf eine Studie, sondern ist meine Vorstellung, wie es bei Mestastasierung gehen müsste. Ich war damals schwer beeindruckt gewesen von der Fallstudie, wo sich ein 78er Oldie seine Lungenmetastasen mit Fischöl weggemacht hat, den fulltext habe ich.



Das ist in der Tat beeindruckend, aber leider nur ein Case Report. Jedoch, mit EPA/DHA hochdosiert kann man wahrscheinlich nichts falsch machen. Allerdings gilt das nur für mich. Ich würde das nicht als Empfehlung weitergeben.




> Ja, aber leider muss parenteral vorgegangen werden, wenn die Metastasierung schon soweit vorangeschritten ist, dass Kachexie droht oder schon da ist.



Die parenterale Gabe ist aufgrund der erheblichen Kosten, wenn überhaupt, nur kurze Zeit durchführbar. Außerdem muß man jemanden finden, der da mitzieht und die Therapie durchführt, natürlich mit weiteren Kosten.

*Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol*
Ich nehme zusätzlich reines Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol 125 mg. Leider ist in den mir bekannten Fischöl-Darreichungen immer a-Tocopherol enthalten. Die Trennung wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu bezahlen.

Dir ist ja bekannt, dass a-Tocopherol alle anderen Vitamin-E-Komponenten verdrängt. Deshalb nehme ich morgens nüchtern zunächst Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol und danach beginne ich mit Abstand von 2-3 Std. mit dem anderen Programm (Omega-3 usw.) in der Hoffnung, dass Tocotrienol doch wirkt. Zu dieser Frage habe ich bisher leider nichts gefunden.




> Ja, da sollten wir in dem Thread von Klaus (A) von 2010 nochmal ausführlicher zu sprechen kommen, in den verschiedensten Ecken taucht Metformin auf!



Metformin nehme ich aufgrund der nun doch zahlreichen Literaturhinweise. Bei der Dosierung war ich erst unsicher. Aber meine Mutter (wird bald 95) nimmt Metformin schon seit über 40 Jahren regelmäßig und praktisch ohne Nebenwirkungen ein.
http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=pharm1_12_2000
Dies ist keine Empfehlung zur Therapie(!), sondern nur die Schilderung einer Selbstmedikation.

Natürlich nehme ich ASS 100, Vitamin D 28 x 1.000 I.E. und diverse andere NEM, auf die man später eingehen kann. Auch auf meinen ungewollten Gewichtsverlust, der bisher kein diagnostisches Ergebnis erbrachte, kann man evtl. später noch eingehen.

Für heute viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## RolandHO

> ...in der Hoffnung, dass Tocotrienol doch wirkt. Zu dieser Frage habe ich bisher leider nichts gefunden.


Hallo hans.z,

in diesem thread wurde schon mal ausführlich über die Wirksamkeit diskutiert; leider mit dem Ergebnis, dass es sehr schwieirig sein wird, den Wirkstoff an den Ort des Geschehens zu bringen; trotzdem: auch ich versuche es damit.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Hans.

Ich habe die Nobilin Omega-3 Kapseln vom Medicom angeschaut. 
Da steht in der Packungsbeilage folgendes:
Tagesdosis( 2 Kapseln) enthält:
Fischöl    2000 mg
davon:
Omega-3 Fettsäuren mindestens 660 mg
EPA                                                     360 mg
DHA                                                    240 mg
*Vitamin E    20 mg   α-TE   entspricht  167 %   des Referenzwertes pro Tagesdosis nach EU-Richtlinien.          * 
Vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch verstanden.
  Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

> *Vitamin E    20 mg   α-TE   entspricht  167 %   des Referenzwertes pro Tagesdosis nach EU-Richtlinien.          * 
> Vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch verstanden.
>   Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans, wenn ich mich einmischen darf: 

Du hast nichts falsch verstanden, aber:
Was sagen Dir die EU-Richtlinien? Was sagens sie Dir speziell zum alpha-Tocopherol?
Wir können doch hier nicht so vorgehen, dass wir in Richt- und Leitlinien schaun und uns danach (aus)richten, oder? Wenn, würde das bedeuten, anzunehmen, dass "Richtinien" 1:1 übernommen/angewandt werden müssen. Das ist aber weder der Sinn von "Richt"linien meinem Verständnis nach noch würde solcherlei Vorgehen der Situation gerecht, dass hier viele Männer auf der Suche sind. Und zwar mit gewissen Gründen, schau Dir die jeweilige Krankengeschichte an. 
Im Falle des alpha-Tocopherols hat hans.z schon dargelegt, dass man damit aufpassen muss, mindestens delta-Tocopherol gleichzeitig supplementieren muss, diese Debatte hatten wir in der Auswertung der SELECT-Studie. 
Wenn in dem Fischöl-Präparat von hans.z alpha-Tocopherol als Antioxidanz eingesetzt wird, so steht auf dem LEF-Präparat "mixed Tocopherols" ohne genauere Angabe.
Ansonsten ist derzeit die spannende Frage, ob sich die in vereinzelten Studien gezeigten positiven Wirkungen von gamma-Tocotrienolen bestätigen werden.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## hans.z

> Guten Abend Hans.
> 
>   Ich habe die Nobilin Omega-3 Kapseln vom Medicom angeschaut. 
>   Da steht in der Packungsbeilage folgendes:
>   Tagesdosis( 2 Kapseln) enthält:
>   Fischöl    2000 mg
>   davon:
>   Omega-3 Fettsäuren mindestens 660 mg
>   EPA                                                     360 mg
> ...



Hallo Hans,
 
ich glaube, wir müssen unterscheiden, ob wir Vitamin E als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel in homöopathischen Dosen oder als Therapeutikum einsetzen wollen.
 



> Gängige Dosierungsempfehlungen bei unterschiedlichen Erkrankungen liegen zwischen 200 und 800 mg pro Tag und darüber.
> *Die* *LD 50* *für a-Tocopherol liegt bei* *>2.000 mg (2 g) pro kgKörpergewicht**.*




Als Beispiel hier nur der Einsatz bei Gelenkerkrankungen:




> *Erhöhter Vitamin E Bedarf bei Gelenkerkrankungen***
> 
> Das Potenzial von Vitamin E zur Behandlung rheumatischer Erkrankungen hat sich in einer Vielzahl klinischer Studien gezeigt. *Darin wurde Vitamin E in Dosierungen zwischen 600 und 1.600 I.E. über einen Zeitraum von drei Wochen bis drei Jahren eingesetzt.* Aus diesen Studien liegen Hinweise auf deutliche schmerzlindernde Effekte und auf eine verbesserte Beweglichkeit vor.
> Die Studienergebnisse werden durch die Erfahrungen aus der Praxis bestätigt. Dr. Wolfgang Brückle, Chefarzt an der Rheumaklinik Bad Nenndorf und Fachreferent der deutschen Rheumaliga, erklärt warum: "Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass Patienten mit entzündlichen Gelenkerkrankungen einen höheren Bedarf an Vitamin E haben und somit oft unterversorgt sind."
> "Aber auch bei den degenerativen Erkrankungen, den Arthrosen, spielt Vitamin E eine Rolle. Ein Großteil der Schmerzen wird durch sogenannte aktivierte Arthrosen verursacht. Dabei ergeben sich durch den abgeriebenen Knorpel Reizungen im Gelenk, die dann zu einer lokalen Entzündung und schließlich zu weiteren Schmerzen führen. Vitamin E kann helfen, diesen Kreislauf zu durchbrechen."
> ()



http://www.gesundheit.de/krankheiten/rheuma-erkrankungen/arthritis/vitamin-e-bringt-gelenke-in-schwung-therapie-bei-arthritis-co
 
*Umrechnung: 1 mg =1,49 I.E (Internationale Einheiten)

*Lieber Hans, es ist genau richtig, immer wieder nachzufragen, wenn etwas unklar ist. So wird manches auch den Mitlesern eher verdeutlicht. Danke dafür.
 
Gruß
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo hans.z,
> 
> in diesem thread wurde schon mal ausführlich über die Wirksamkeit diskutiert; leider mit dem Ergebnis, dass es sehr schwieirig sein wird, den Wirkstoff an den Ort des Geschehens zu bringen; trotzdem: auch ich versuche es damit.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



Hallo Roland,

danke für den Hinweis. In dem Thread kam es wohl auch zu Verkaufsgesprächen?  :Blinzeln: 

Bei der Einnahme von Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol für unsere Zielrichtung kommt es wohl eher darauf an, dass wir reines Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol zur Verfügung haben. 

Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol wird in vielen Darreichungen angeboten. Leider sind fast immer alle anderen Fraktionen, also auch a-Tocopherol, enthalten. Soweit es mir bekannt ist, verdrängt a-Tocopherol weitgehend Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienole und schwächt bzw. verhindert die von uns gewünschte Wirkung, d.h. es wirkt lediglich a-Tocopherol als Antioxidans.

Ich habe damals nur eine Darreichung mit *reinem(!)* *Delta-Gamma-Tocotrienol* gefunden, also ohne andere Fraktionen von Vitamin E. Ein befreundeter Apotheker erklärte mir seinerzeit, dass die Aufreinigung sehr aufwendig sei und deshalb auch ein höherer Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt erscheint.

In Fischöl ist leider auch immer a-Tocopherol dabei. Deshalb versuche ich, durch Einnahmemodifikation Alpha-T auszutricksen.  :L&auml;cheln:  
Ich weiß nicht, ob es funktioniert.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

da ich fast nicht mehr im Forum lese, aber noch alte Threads beziehe, stoße ich heute zufällig gerade auf diesen Thread. 

Ich bewundere Rudolf und seine Geduld. Wie er weiter oben schreibt, habe ich schon vor Jahren auf die Life Extension Foundation hingewiesen. Wer nun immer noch "sonst wo" seine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bezieht, hat vielleicht unnütz viel Geld ausgegeben und sich häufig mit minderwertigen bzw. unterdosierten Produkten zufrieden gegeben. Die LEF ist bemüht, stets die neuesten Entwicklungen auf dem Gebiet der NEM anzubieten.

Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass das Omega-3-Öl der LEF Vitamin E enthalten würde. Es ist Sesam enthalten, der zusätzlich noch synergistisch wirkt.

Zum "Scientific Advisory Board" und "Medical Advisory Board" der LEF gehören diverse Ärzte und Wissenschaftler, so auch Dr. Frank Eichhorn und Dr. Stephen Strum. 

Mit der Mitgliedschaft bei der LEF kann man zu vergünstigten Preisen einkaufen. 
Eine Mitgliedschaft kann für beliebig viele Bestelladressen genutzt werden. 

Hat man Probleme mit einer Bestellung -die ich noch nie hatte-, ruft man beim zuständigen Europa-Partner in Dänemark an. Der kann gut deutsch. Man benötigt günstigerweise eine Visa-Karte, aber auch Bezahlung per Rechnung vorab funktioniert, wenn man erkennt wie man es machen kann. Man kann immer noch in Dänemark nachfragen.

Es sind Lieferungen in fast alle Länder der Welt möglich. Lokale Verbote werden berücksichtigt, sodass beispielsweise nach D keine Hormone geliefert werden.

Bei meinem Australienaufenthalt bekam ich das "Zeug" über Fidschi, wo die Vertreterin für Australien und Ozeanien sitzt. Margarete war eine pfiffige Frau. Alles hat perfekt geklappt. Auch die nachträglich nach Bestellung geäußerte Bitte, die Hälfte der Sendung erst später an eine noch zu benennende Anschrift zu versenden. Meine Lagerkapazitäten hätten in meinem Auto nicht für ein halbes Jahr gereicht.

Alle Informationen, die in der Mitgliederzeitschrift publiziert werden, und hunderte weitere Seiten mit Informationen (schulmedizinisch und komplementär) zu verschiedenen Krankheitsbildern, sind auf der Internetseite der LEF kostenlos einsehbar.

Die Life Extension Foundation befindet sich seit 30 Jahren in häufiger Kontroverse zur FDA (amerikanische Zulassungsbehörde), die ähnlich pervers und Lobby-gesteuert wie die deutschen medizinischen Gesundheitsbehörden arbeitet.

Hier beispielsweise gibt es Informationen zu Fischöl. 

Gute Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass das Omega-3-Öl der LEF Vitamin E enthalten würde. Es ist Sesam enthalten, der zusätzlich noch synergistisch wirkt.



Hier muß ich Dir leider widersprechen. Aus Deinem Link:




> *Other ingredients:* 
> highly refined fish oil concentrate (anchovy, mackerel), gelatin, glycerin, purified water, silica, maltodextrin, caramel color, sunflower lecithin, *mixed tocopherols*, rosemary extract.



Unter mixed tocopherols muß man wohl Vitamin E verstehen. Oder hast Du eine andere Erklärung?

Außerdem sind auch andere pflanzliche Anteile enthalten, die ich eigentlich nicht nehmen will. Siehe Diskussion Omega-3 pflanzlich versus Omega-3 tierischen Ursprungs. Und schon sind wir wieder bei dem Dilemma, dass meistens Stoffgemische und keine Reinsubstanzen angeboten werden, die natürlich auch erheblich teurer wären.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Gut, dann habe ich mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt. Es müsste heißen, dass nicht ausschließlich alpha-Tocepherol zugefügt ist. Darum ging es ja in der Diskussion. "Mixed Tocopherols" bedeutet, dass ein Ausgleich der verschiedenen Tocopherole erfolgt und "alpha" nicht "gamma" verdrängt.

Meines Wissens nach, lässt sich Fischöl nicht ohne weiteres als Reinsubstanz verwenden, weil das Oxidationsrisikio hoch ist. 

Auch bei Barry Sears sind beim Fischöl in Flaschen ein paar Zusatzstoffe enthalten. Ohne Zusätze dürfte das nur unter besonderen, sofortigen Versandbedingungen funktionieren. 

Ein Vergleich wäre für mich der mit Leinöl. Dort wo ich es beziehe, wird es (angeblich - ich bin nicht dabei) erst nach Bestellung gepresst und dann versandt. Frisch gepresstes Leinöl muss dunkel transportiert werden (Flasche plus Umhüllung aus Karton) und dann innerhalb weniger Tage verbraucht werden, weil es sich schnell verändert. Für etwas längere Lagerung -so mache ich das- kann es eingefroren werden.

Meine Omega3-Kapseln friere ich bis zum Verbrauch ebenfalls ein.

Dann hilft möglicherweise nur eins: In den hohen Norden ziehen, Fisch selbst fangen und weitgehend roh verzehren. Denn jeder Verarbeitungsprozess wird die mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren verändern.

Ich wünsche bei der weiteren Suche Erfolg.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------

